# Mac4Lin Listed in Top 20 winners for FOSS India Awards



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 20, 2008)

As we all know about "Mac4Lin" project which was started by our forum member Anirudh aka "infra_red_dude". The good news is "Mac4Lin" has been listed in Top 20 Winners for FOSS India Awards.

*www.efytimes.com/admin/useradmin/photo/foss1902008.png

Here is the complete list of the winners:

/Hindawi Indic Programming  System
/Zmanda Recover Manager for MySQL
/Dhvani Indian Language Text to Speech System
/Fedora (games and localization spins)
/KDE 3.5 Hindi
/MayaVi
/Jtrac
/DeepOfix
/Tuxtype
/WanEM
*/Mac4Lin*
/OpenLX
/Anjuta
/HarvestMan
/Get it I say
/KIWI-LTSP
/Ffmpeginstall
/Belenix
/TVTK: Traited VTK
/GNUSim8085

My heartly congratulations to Anirudh. Keep up the good job dude. 

Full News at EFYtimes.com


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 20, 2008)

exlent   congrats


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2008)

congratulations Anirudh (uncle). You deserve it for all the hard and extremely boring and painful work you did in making each one of those icons, making them the right size, writing the doccumentaiton, organising the files, running a website, etc.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow, cool
I think infra never though his project would be so popular.
ins't it?






> The total prize money for the awards was Rs 5 lakh and each winner will get Rs 25,000.




25k is a lot of money, what you plan to do with it?
we want a party brother
ALso please share some of your views on the project,future plans(no new version,since long ) & what we can expect next from your stable

stil there are Total  	341,304 downloads, which is quite huge


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2008)

^^25K ? He is in RV Collage right ? So we will meet him in the nearest Pizza Hut


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats, lap it all up infra_red_dude, nicely deserved


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 20, 2008)

Congratulations! *e.deviantart.com/emoticons/p/party.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 20, 2008)

congrats infra!


----------



## kalpik (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice going Anirudh! Congratulations


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 20, 2008)

Proud moment for us. Congrats ANi.


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats Ani


----------



## Chirag (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats buddy


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 20, 2008)

coooooooool.congrats.


----------



## blueshift (Feb 20, 2008)

Congratulations infra.


----------



## Voldy (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats Anirudh!!


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 20, 2008)

Way to go dude!. Congrats.

Regards,
ray


----------



## slugger (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats buddy

*Gr8 going!!!*


----------



## manas (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats Anirudh ....


----------



## gowtham (Feb 20, 2008)

awesome! way toooo good. keep it going Anirudh! keep rocking!


----------



## adi007 (Feb 20, 2008)

wow that's great achievement Anirudh...Congrats man..


----------



## narangz (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats Anirudh! Master ji tusi great ho 

Where's the party?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 20, 2008)

Yo yo yo....25lk, now get the W960i


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 20, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Yo yo yo....*25lk*, now get the W960i



Correction: its 25k


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 20, 2008)

yo man!!!..Way to go..u made us all proud


----------



## nvidia (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2008)

Congratulations Anirudh.....
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## mediator (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats anirudh! Ur work wud be a great inspiration for others. *www.smileyhut.com/eat_drink/cheers1.gif


----------



## din (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW

Excellent. Hearty Congrats Infra. You deserve it.

So when are you planing to give us party ?


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats Anirudh bro!


----------



## Pathik (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey infra congrats dude.. To be true, I never thot that Mac4Lin wd make it so big..  Congrats dude.. Keep rocking.. I hope it ll help in ur ms univ admissions and u get a full scholarship.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 20, 2008)

whoaa man great,you rightly deserve all the honor.Keep it going man.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 20, 2008)

Gee... Thanks guys!  Thanks for all your support and also to all those who voted on the site. BTW, I'm yet to get an official mail from them.

And isn't it something good that an MVP got the news and posted first. Don't you guys think this shows the true spirit and unity of Digit Forums? 

Yes, new version hasn't been out for sometime as I've been really busy since the past one and a half months. But I am working on it and would soon release it. I plan to open up this project so will need the help of everyone who wish to contribute. More details later....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Gee... Thanks guys!  Thanks for all your support and also to all those who voted on the site. BTW, I'm yet to get an official mail from them.
> 
> And isn't it something good that an MVP got the news and posted first. Don't you guys think this shows the true spirit and unity of Digit Forums?
> 
> Yes, new version hasn't been out for sometime as I've been really busy since the past one and a half months. But I am working on it and would soon release it. I plan to open up this project so will need the help of everyone who wish to contribute. More details later....


You posted a rather delayed reply
And yes, MVP is an MVP. Most Valued Professional. You too are an MVP as far as we are concerned.
Let april come and I am willing to do ANYTHING for your project. I am busy with examinations now.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 20, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Gee... Thanks guys!  Thanks for all your support and also to all those who voted on the site. BTW, I'm yet to get an official mail from them.
> 
> And isn't it something good that an MVP got the news and posted first. Don't you guys think this shows the true spirit and unity of Digit Forums?
> 
> Yes, new version hasn't been out for sometime as I've been really busy since the past one and a half months. But I am working on it and would soon release it. I plan to open up this project so will need the help of everyone who wish to contribute. More details later....


So what you plan to do with 25k?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 20, 2008)

^^^ Arey pehle mile to sahi!


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 20, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ Arey pehle mile to sahi!


arre bhi i think you should keep some money for mac4lin development & spend rest on your Girlfriends


----------



## mediator (Feb 20, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> So what you plan to do with 25k?


He plans to buy VISTA! lol


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 20, 2008)

That's a great thing to hear!! Congrats man! It is also great to see an MVP to announce the news here. Good going bro  Now, THAT'S being professional, not holler like the other fanboys.


----------



## din (Feb 20, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> And isn't it something good that an MVP got the news and posted first. Don't you guys think this shows the true spirit and unity of Digit Forums?



Thats coz the person is really nice, just like you  Hes also not a fanboy and he helps others a lot (again, just like you).


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 20, 2008)

din said:


> Thats coz the person is really nice, just like you  Hes also not a fanboy and he helps others a lot (again, just like you).


then i should say You are a nice & well civilized person, and not a Tribal Guy.


Seriously, You good at heart & say whatever you feel, no pomp & show


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 20, 2008)

wow CONGO BUDDY!! wen r u givin party


----------



## casanova (Feb 20, 2008)

Congos Infra


----------



## vish786 (Feb 20, 2008)

woohoo ! anirudh you got to give par*content3.bigoo.ws/content/image/animation_miscellaneous/miscellaneous_94.gify.... otherwise i'm gonna hunt you down & *skins.hotbar.com/skins/mailskins/em/070105/070105_emMO2.gif

Truly a pride moment !


----------



## subratabera (Feb 20, 2008)

Now that's some news. Really great. You really deserve this.

Congratulations Anirudh.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats man .


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 20, 2008)

@Anirudh *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif

We all are very very proud of you*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif

So buddy, where's the part yaar *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 20, 2008)

Congratulations ANi  Keep up the good work


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 20, 2008)

Congratulations Anirudh

*img266.imageshack.us/img266/5448/clappinghu0.gif

Keep up the good work

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 20, 2008)

Congratulations Anirudh! I am glad to know that someone from our Digit Forum family has got a great recognition (and not to mention the money ) like this. Its Great!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## x3060 (Feb 21, 2008)

hey , thats a brilliant achievement mate . . we are PROUD of you   . . may god help you in bringing you to great heights


----------



## techtronic (Feb 21, 2008)

*Congratulations*


----------



## krrrish (Feb 21, 2008)

Congrats !


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 21, 2008)

He deserves a mention in the upcoming Digit issue, Congrats bro.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 21, 2008)

Congrats Anirudh!
Great going!
Hope to see more projects from your in future


----------



## aku (Feb 22, 2008)

Congratz Buddy... u deserved this...


----------



## din (Feb 22, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> He deserves a mention in the upcoming Digit issue



I strongly support it. Whom to contact regarding that ? Raaabo ?


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 22, 2008)

Most prolly, infact we can ask them to do a piece on every winner.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 22, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Most prolly, infact we can ask them to do a piece on every winner.


LFY will be doing it anyway.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats Infra. You rock.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks 

@Kalpik
Yep, they'd be doing it anyway.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 23, 2008)

^^kalpik?

yea I think anirudh and his project deserves a full 2-3page coverage in digit magazine with the latest build of mac4lin provided on DVD.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 23, 2008)

Uncle Ani! Congrats dude! Way to do. (Maybe you could buy me a few beers with the 25k  )


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 23, 2008)

mehulved said:


> LFY will be doing it anyway.



LFY, Yuck

Who reads LFY.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 23, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anirudh! Great work! 

Cheers!


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2008)

congrats man, keep banging


----------



## mehulved (Feb 23, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> LFY, Yuck
> 
> Who reads LFY.


Well they're the one giving out the awards. And it's improved a lot these days.


----------



## r2d2 (Feb 23, 2008)

Congrats infra_red_dude


----------



## din (Feb 25, 2008)

A sent a PM to Raaabo

_Hello Raaabo

I am not sure whom to contact regarding this, but I hope you are the right person.

Coming to the topic, as you already know infra_red_dude AKA Anirudh, the senior member in Thinkdigit forum won the prestegeous FOSS award this year. A thread is already running with the news and details, you can find it here..

I was just checking whether Digit will be able to put this news / details in the magazine as it is a happy news for Team Digit as well as all members of this forum.

Hope Digit Team will listen to our request and will do it. 

Hope to hear from you soon.

Have a nice day.

Best Regards
Din.

_

Hope he will respond positively.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 25, 2008)

Digit should be proud of Infra. A 3-4 page article is a must.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks Din 



Pathik said:


> Digit should be proud of Infra. A 3-4 page article is a must.


 That would be an overkill!

What I suggest is that Digit covers the whole FOSS India Awards. This is a relatively new concept and not much heard of. They should publish an article on this and get the message to the whole community. This way from next year onwards we'll haf many more projects and this initiative of lfy/openitis to highlight the contributions of Indians would truly be successful. People should be encouraged to get their projects to the masses.

As someone said OSS/FOSS lacks publicity! We need to get this across to everyone out there so that they are rewarded suitably if they deserve it. IMHO Digit should over this event and then list all the 20 projects with One line info for each project and the download URL (info available at openitis website). Thats more than enough


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 25, 2008)

^ there should be a fast track or whole digit on this article + OSS so that people become more aware-yea thats true most still don't know linux\oss

and congrats,great work,awesome


----------



## Pathik (Feb 25, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> That would be an overkill!


Nope.. I know you are being very modest. But you really deserve it. 


> What I suggest is that Digit covers the whole FOSS India Awards. This is a relatively new concept and not much heard of. They should publish an article on this and get the message to the whole community. This way from next year onwards we'll haf many more projects and this initiative of lfy/openitis to highlight the contributions of Indians would truly be successful. People should be encouraged to get their projects to the masses.
> 
> As someone said OSS/FOSS lacks publicity! We need to get this across to everyone out there so that they are rewarded suitably if they deserve it. IMHO Digit should over this event and then list all the 20 projects with One line info for each project and the download URL (info available at openitis website). Thats more than enough


Even this is good. But they should specially mention you and Mac4Lin.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 25, 2008)

Overkill ? I think not. Hard Work and Dedication combined with Patience and Defiance of all Odds is not a walk in the park. Guys like Anirudh are an inspiration to the entire community of wannabe and newbie developers and those who want to show the world that a single man can achieve something never achieved by huge companies. Anirudh surely deserves lots of praise.
*
I demand a poll in this thread asking if Anirudh should deserve an article in Digit.*


----------



## din (Feb 25, 2008)

No poll needed ! We all want to see him featured in Digit Magazine.

@Infra

You are really nice and that is the reason why you suggested it will be great if Digit features all FOSS Award winners. But we are not that nice, so evenif Digit decide do so, we want to see you as - special mention 

Offtopic

@MetalheadGautham - your siggy was really funny  Liked it.


----------



## Garbage (Feb 25, 2008)

[size=+3]CONGRATS Ani... !!![/size]

Please take a cadbury from nearest shop and eat on behalf of me !!


----------



## iMav (Feb 25, 2008)

im late ig uess but congratulations ani, chalo apple k naam pe tu bhi kama le


----------



## Garbage (Feb 25, 2008)

iMav said:


> im late ig uess but congratulations ani, chalo apple k naam pe tu bhi kama le


iMav,

It's an Open Source and (I think) FREE project. I don't think Ani is *earning* through Mac4Lin.

Are you Ani ??


----------



## iMav (Feb 25, 2008)

^^ 25k is the prize money  thats what i meant 

i think he has the *earned* the prize money


----------



## Garbage (Feb 25, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^ 25k is the prize money  thats what i meant
> 
> i think he has the *earned* the prize money


hehe.. yeh..

He deserves that for his efforts !!


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey congrats dude  
You are from MSRIT right?Its nice to see _Indian Engineering students_ are this good! 
 Actually is that project completely ready?Can we use it in Ubuntu?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 25, 2008)

din said:


> No poll needed ! We all want to see him featured in Digit Magazine.
> 
> @Infra
> 
> ...


1. Poll is needed just to prove the fact that we are at a unanimous decision
2. I hope you realised that the "Sambha" in the siggy was sambha server 



shashank_re said:


> Hey congrats dude
> You are from MSRIT right?Its nice to see _Indian Engineering students_ are this good!
> Actually is that project completely ready?Can we use it in Ubuntu?


MSRIT ? Thats like a walk from my house. Tell me the time and I can personally congratulate you.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 25, 2008)

Never did this for any money. It was just a timepass project which spread like wild-fire!

It is opensource and free but licensed under LGPL coz some icons are proprietary. The GTK themes are separately licensed and fully GPL and anyone can use them/mod them/**** them 

BTW, I still haf no official notification that Mac4Lin has won an award!!!

I mentioned that DIGIT should include all projects coz there are some grrrreat projects which won. Not all users ready LFY. But DIGIT reaches out to even those who don't use F/OSS OS. A lot of first time users can benefit from these projects 

Yeah, I'm an MSRITian. But I passed out this year (last year actually, 2007).


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 26, 2008)

Edit: @Shashank
Yes, its ready and you can use it on Ubuntu/ Slackware/ PCLinuxOS/ SUSE/ Mandriva/ Fedora/ RedHat/ FreeBSD/ OpenBSD/ OpenDarwin/ OpenSolaris etc. and any OS that uses GTK and GNOME


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 26, 2008)

Why not make it for windows?I know there are WB,etc, but still your project seems to have better perfection


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 26, 2008)

There's no GTK framework for Windows which can replace the default UI. You can haf GTK libs only to run gtk software (like pidgin/gimp etc.)

Actually my intention is not to mimic Mac but urge the developers to look into better UI. Mac happens to haf a beautiful UI and thats the reason why I chose it to draw their attention and show that nothing is impossi in OSS


----------

